# Pressemeldung: Bewusstlose Frau auf Angelkutter



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2016)

Pressemeldung

*Bewusstlose Frau auf Angelkutter
Seenotretter aus Großenbrode im Einsatz ​*
Für eine junge Frau aus Hamburg endete ein Ausflug mit einem Angelkutter am Sonntag, den 20. März 2016, an Bord des Seenotrettungskreuzers BREMEN (Station Großenbrode) der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS). 


Vor der Küste Fehmarns war die junge Frau (27) an Bord des Angelkutters „Hai IV“ (Heimathafen Heiligenhafen) plötzlich bewusstlos geworden. Der Kapitän alarmierte daraufhin sofort die Seenotretter und lief dem Seenotrettungskreuzer entgegen. Die Seenotretter der BREMEN nahmen Notarzt und Rettungssanitäter an Bord und liefen dann aus. 

Ruhiges Wetter mit geringem Seegang ermöglichte ein zügiges Manöver auf See, bei dem Notarzt und Sanitäter auf den Angelkutter überstiegen. Nach der medizinischen Erstversorgung hatte sich der Zustand der Patientin so weit stabilisiert, dass sie auf den Seenotrettungskreuzer übernommen werden konnte. Während der Fahrt in den Hafen wurde sie vom Notarzt weiter versorgt. 

In Großenbrode wurde sie bereits eine knappe Stunde nach der Alarmierung an den Rettungstransportwagen zur Weiterfahrt ins Krankenhaus übergeben.


----------



## PAFischer (21. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bewusstlose Frau auf Angelkutter*

Der Kahn hieß wirklich HAI IV ? |bigeyes|bigeyes#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bewusstlose Frau auf Angelkutter*

Meldung veröffentlicht wie mir zugesendet.


----------



## jkc (21. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bewusstlose Frau auf Angelkutter*

Und ist am 20.Mai 2016 unterwegs "gewesen"?


----------



## spodsbjerg (21. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bewusstlose Frau auf Angelkutter*

Haben wir denn heute schon den 1 April?|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bewusstlose Frau auf Angelkutter*

Grins - fiel mir gar nicht auf - ich benachrichtige die Seenotretter mal.
Danke Jungs.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bewusstlose Frau auf Angelkutter*

DGzRS hat sich zurückgemeldet, war natürlich der 20. März gemeint, so wie ichs auch schon verbessert hatte im Artikel:


> Hallo Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> sorry für den Mai, es soll natürlich März heißen. Da haben wir uns wohl den Frühling zu sehr herbeigewünscht!


----------



## Justsu (22. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bewusstlose Frau auf Angelkutter*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Der Kahn hieß wirklich HAI IV ? |bigeyes|bigeyes#d


 

Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen!:q 

Der Kahn heißt (so habe ich das zumindest immer gelesen HAI "vier") Musste gerade erstmal überlegen, was an "Hai vier" denn so schlimm sein soll... *grübelgrübel* 

Und dann ist's mir aufgefallen... Das wäre natürlich echt geschmacklos, wenn der Name bewusst so gewählt wurde... Könnte mir aber durchaus vorstellen, dass das bisher wirklich noch KEINEM aufgefallen ist! 

Das wäre dann echt einer in bester "Pajero"-Manier!:q

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Seele (22. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bewusstlose Frau auf Angelkutter*



Justsu schrieb:


> Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen!:q
> 
> Der Kahn heißt (so habe ich das zumindest immer gelesen HAI "vier") Musste gerade erstmal überlegen, was an "Hai vier" denn so schlimm sein soll... *grübelgrübel*
> 
> ...


 
Ist aber auch ziemlich weit hergeholt....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bewusstlose Frau auf Angelkutter*

Viel wichtiger:
Sich klar zu machen, wie wichtig die DGzSR ist..........


----------



## beschu (22. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bewusstlose Frau auf Angelkutter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger:
> Sich klar zu machen, wie wichtig die DGzSR ist..........



#6#6#6#6#6...mehr braucht man nicht zu sagen....und besser geht's auch nicht


----------



## Yupii (22. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bewusstlose Frau auf Angelkutter*

Ist schön, dass es gut ausgegangen ist.
 Na, ja, mit dem Wetter....
Für die Einsatztkräfte war das ruhig|rolleyes. Auf der Seebrücke in HH blies aber ein kräftiger Wind, das Wasser war schön wellig mit Schaumkronen:q


----------



## Eckhaard (22. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bewusstlose Frau auf Angelkutter*

So siehts aus. Das Foto hab ich letztes Jahr in Heiligenhafen aufgenommen. Ich würde da aber Nichts reininterpretieren.


----------



## Laichzeit (22. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bewusstlose Frau auf Angelkutter*



Eckhaard schrieb:


> So siehts aus. Das Foto hab ich letztes Jahr in Heiligenhafen aufgenommen. Ich würde da aber Nichts reininterpretieren.



Das ist auch richtig so, der Name Hai IV ist ein paar Jahre älter als die Bezeichnung HIV und Hai I bis III gibt es auch.
http://www.hai4.de/die-ms-hai-iv/historie-nostalgie/

Gut, dass da alles glimpflich ausging.


----------

